# 40% injectable Di-Methox



## burfer (Jan 17, 2005)

Hello again!! I have a question about 40% inject. Di-Methox. I have read that is works well given orally, 1/2 cc twice a day for 1 week and then 1/2 cc every week until the kid is weaned. Anyone else read this? Also, most of the Di-Methox comes in 12.5%, so if this is a higher percentage, why give more doses than the 12.5% (1.5 tablespoons Di-Methox in 1.5 tablespoons water once a day for 5 days)? Does it have something to do with inject. vs. oral? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Donna (Aug 11, 2004)

Glad you asked this question as I am trying to get stuff together when the kids are born and be prepared. So am watching to see what type of di-methox and what dosage should be given,orally would be nice.
Donna


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I use the Di-Methox 40% just like you said, twice a day for one week & then once a week until weaned. It has worked well for me.


----------



## Donna (Aug 11, 2004)

Do You Start This When They Are Born? I Take It This Is For Coccidia? I Know Nothing First Time Having Babies,learning Alot Thru Here.
Donna


----------



## burfer (Jan 17, 2005)

I received an e-mail from http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/ asking this same question. Here was the suggestion they sent me when asking about treatment and not prevention: The 40% Dimethox can be used for treatment. The dose is 1/2 Tablespoon (5.5cc) with equal parts water orally for 5 days. Hope this helps.
I think prevention is great, but I need a TREATMENT!! :no:


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I use it as a prevention. I start it at 3 weeks because they usually do not have a problem with it before then.


----------



## elly_may (Aug 27, 2004)

One thing I do after treatment is to give a fortified Vitamin B complex dose to each kid as coccidia meds deplete the Vitamin B from the goats rumen. I usually crush in small amount of water and syringe them orally with it.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

The 40% Dimethox can be used for treatment. The dose is 1/2 Tablespoon (5.5cc) with equal parts water orally for 5 days. Hope this helps.
I think prevention is great, but I need a TREATMENT.........
..........................

This is correct, please don't use it at that other dosage. Dimethox is a sulfa, just like albon, just like sulmet. It is used for 5 days and is given by mouth or in milkbottles, do not think you are going to give a goat something like this in a water bucket, they simply will not drink enough of water tainted like this to do any good. Giving it everyday for a week, than once a week is not going to be enough to help if cocci is a problem for you in your kids. The Treatment level on the labels is what you use on goats to Prevent. Remember our goats metabolisims are faster than the cattle and sheep these directions are made for, so forget prevention labels, they simply need more drug per body weight.

B vitmains will hurt nothing, but sulfa's do not work like amprolium (corid) does. Corid blocks the cocci's ability to absorb thiamin from the system of the goat, so it can not move onto it's next harmful lifecycle. It does not DEPLETE thiamin from the goat itself, but like I said B vitamins do not hurt anything to give to the goats. Sulfa's work by killing all lifecycles of the cocci in the goats system.

Now using probiotics after cocci treatments or worming is a wonderful idea. Vicki


----------

